# Schley County Report



## joe31709 (Oct 1, 2004)

Scraps and rubs all over the place. Went scouting for a little while last night cause I was about to fall asleep in my stand, got down and sprayed myself good with Deer Dander and started walking. Jumped a doe at about 100 yards in some pines, then I followed this thick stuff to a point I sat down for a few and just listened. When I got up I started back to the path that I used to walk in and there were 2 deer on that path.... Deer Dander???.. So It was about 7 , so I walked back to the stand, 3 doe came out. I shot at 2 of them lol and missed both of them around 730 or 740 It probably was about 2 dark to shoot but I did. 

I will get them this weekend.


----------



## edge (Oct 5, 2004)

*Schley County*

Got the food plots in two weeks ago before Frances. All up and green about 2 inches. Lots of tracks all over. Haven't seen buck sign like I read in another thread. I would think too early? Has anyone seen a published estimate of deer density for Schley County...per square mile?


----------



## DCOMP54 (Oct 31, 2004)

*Schley County*

Got A Nice 8 Point Running Does This Past Saturday Moring. Just As The Fog Lifted. His Live Weight Was 200 Lbs. Good For Our Area.  His Neck Was Swollen And His Hocks Were Black.the Weekend Before Another 8 Point Was Taken On The Other End Of The Same Field. I Would Post Pics But Havent Learned It On This Site Yet.


----------



## WildBuck (Oct 31, 2004)

Congrats DCOMP54.


----------

